# These boards are too fast!



## Mark (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't take it!  They are too fast.  Someone must have done some upgrading or something because they seem to be moving light speeds ahead of just yesterday!  Or would that make it the day before yesterday...?


----------



## Umbran (Nov 15, 2003)

Gotta be careful, or you'll ge left behind, Mark.

Hm, if they're going faster than light, does that mean your thread drops off the first pae before you've even written it?  That sure would speed things up, wouldn't it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Mark, it was 620 in the morning on a Saturday when you posted that...  What do you honestly expect? 

Well come to my world, lighting speed but nothing to read.


----------



## HellHound (Nov 15, 2003)

I get my first dose of the boards at 5:30 am, Eastern Time. Needless to say, I get whiplash when compared to the speed of the boards when I log in in the evening.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Nov 15, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Hm, if they're going faster than light, does that mean your thread drops off the first page before you've even written it?  That sure would speed things up, wouldn't it?




No, you can't really move things faster than the speed og light, however space can be moved like that. In either case if you moved as fast as the speed of light you will not move back in time, but time will be frozen from your point of view, meaning that if you achieved light speed between you hit the post reply and the refresh button; you will find that the web page will have been shut down, human civilization died out due to global warming, insects will have taken the place as the dominant race, they will have developed space flight capabilities we would never imagined only to die out eons later. The sun will have eventually grown and later supernovaed. After that you have to fill in the blanks for me.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 15, 2003)

The boards are so fast, I made this post five days before this thread even began.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2003)

I was thinking it was me, been using Earthlinks Accelerator!


----------



## Tallok (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm typing this before I registered, but it just caught up when the boards had to stop for fuel


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 17, 2003)

Mark,

It is really quite simple.  Morrus was able to use the recent donations to buy access to a  very small jumpgate made by the Vorlons.  While it is too small for travel, it is large enough for our bandwidth.  Of course, the Shadows might object.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2003)

We've beaten the shadows before... or was that the shade? Or maybe it was the Centauri.

Babalon 5 was a neat show .


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, in the 3rd IR, it was the Shade.  Of course, I wonder if Melkor, Lord of ALL! should start a column called "Things that make you go ...BOOM!"

Babylon 5 was a great show.  Of course, EN World is one of those sites where futuristic computers would be greatly appreciated.  (Maybe by 2259, the starting date of the series, some version of EN World will have news on the new 94th Edition of the D&D Rules.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (Maybe by 2259, the starting date of the series, some version of EN World will have news on the new 94th Edition of the D&D Rules.  )



Doubtful they would need to average a revision every 2.73 years and right now it's, basically, every 10.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Doubtful they would need to average a revision every 2.73 years and right now it's, basically, every 10.



I dunno with the pace they're going with 3 and 3.4 
EDIT: see, 3.4 went by so fast that we didn't notice, it goes even faster than the boards


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

_...then we're all in agreement..._


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 18, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I dunno with the pace they're going with 3 and 3.4
> EDIT: see, 3.4 went by so fast that we didn't notice, it goes even faster than the boards




I thought 3.4 was all the errata from WotC.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 18, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I thought 3.4 was all the errata from WotC.



Yes, But they compiled it into books and released it, as... 3.4 edition ... They did this to make more profits for Hasbro, but it went by so quickly, no one was able to buy it. They had jumped on the next profit making opportunity: 3.5


----------



## Gnarlo (Nov 20, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (Maybe by 2259, the starting date of the series, some version of EN World will have news on the new 94th Edition of the D&D Rules.  )




And the sad thing is, Diaglo XIII will _still_ be stuck in 1974


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 21, 2003)

There must be some constants in the multiverse.  

However, having the boards work faster is great.   There have been times in the past where I have spent over an hour trying to post.


----------

